

64 megapixel projection system opening this summer in Chicago - spot
http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/ct-ent-0622-focus-adler-20110621,0,6400616.column

======
spot
note the imagery is made by me and the Electric Sheep, they commissioned a
segment for the premier as well as a 4-channel HD piece for the foyer.

